# εσύ κοιμάσαι και η τύχη σου δουλεύει



## nickel (Jul 22, 2013)

Κόλλησα. Έχουμε κανένα κοντινό εγγλέζικο για το «εσύ κοιμάσαι και η τύχη σου δουλεύει»; 

Απέρριψα το πολύ γενικόλογο _fate works in mysterious ways_ (από το _God works in mysterious ways_) και η σκέψη μου έχει κολλήσει σε δύο αποδόσεις, χωρίς να μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι πιο κοντινό.

(good) fortune favours the undeserving
(good) fortune comes to those who least deserve it

Και μάλλον θα πρέπει να κολλήσουμε κανένα _often_, μην το κάνουμε κανόνα:

good fortune often comes to those who least deserve it

Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο και θα μου το πείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2013)

Είναι βέβαιο ότι στα ελληνικά υπάρχει απόλυτα και αποκλειστικά η υποτιμητική χροιά που δίνει το _those least deserving it_; Νομίζω ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε και για όσους αδιαφορούν για τα καπρίτσια της τύχης, αλλά αναπάντεχα αποκομίζουν/τους προκύπτει κάτι θετικό. Με άλλα λόγια, επίσης και σε _those who least care about it_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι βέβαιο ότι στα ελληνικά υπάρχει απόλυτα και αποκλειστικά η υποτιμητική χροιά που δίνει το _those least deserving it_; Νομίζω ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε και για όσους αδιαφορούν για τα καπρίτσια της τύχης, αλλά αναπάντεχα αποκομίζουν/τους προκύπτει κάτι θετικό. Με άλλα λόγια, επίσης και σε _those who least care about it_.


 
Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απόλυτο το υποτιμητικό, αλλά συχνά δηλώνει τον πολύ τυχερό, που του ήρθε ουρανοκατέβατα κάτι ευχάριστο χωρίς να κουνήσει ούτε το μικρό του δαχτυλάκι. Αν του αξίζει ή όχι είναι άλλο θέμα, πάντως προσπάθεια γι' αυτό στην παρούσα φάση δεν κατέβαλε:

ΦΡ. _κοιμάται και η τύχη του δουλεύει,_ για κπ. πολύ τυχερό που πετυχαίνει κτ. χωρίς να καταβάλει καμιά προσπάθεια.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2013)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ένα απλό _some people/guys have all the luck_ (που μπορεί --και ενίοτε _πρέπει_-- να ειπωθεί και παρουσία του εν λόγω Γκαστόνε), δεδομένου ότι έχει μια ψιλο-υποτιμητική χροιά λόγω ελαφράς ζήλιας. Και ουδεμία σχέση με ύπνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα ένα απλό _some people/guys have all the luck_ (που μπορεί --και ενίοτε _πρέπει_-- να ειπωθεί και παρουσία του εν λόγω Γκαστόνε), δεδομένου ότι έχει μια ψιλο-υποτιμητική χροιά λόγω ελαφράς ζήλιας. Και ουδεμία σχέση με ύπνο.



Είσαι απίθανη! Θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον μια ιστορία που λέγεται αυτή η ρήση για τον Γκαστόνε. Τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω αλλά αργότερα θα ρίξω μια ματιά στην αλεξανδρινών διαστάσεων κομιξοθήκη μου για να δω τι γράφει το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα ένα απλό _some people/guys have all the luck_ (που μπορεί --και ενίοτε _πρέπει_-- να ειπωθεί και παρουσία του εν λόγω Γκαστόνε), δεδομένου ότι έχει μια ψιλο-υποτιμητική χροιά λόγω ελαφράς ζήλιας. Και ουδεμία σχέση με ύπνο.



Some Guys Have All the Luck - The Persuaders






Alone in a crowd on a bus after work I'm daydreaming
Some guys have all the luck
Some guys have all the pain
Some guys have a little sunshine in their life
It seems unfair when there's love everywhere

Και ο βραχνοπόπκορας και η παραπονιάρα κότα. ;)


----------

